
James Hong: What will the US be like for Asian Americans over the next 50 years? - peter123
http://blog.jhong.org/2009/09/what-will-us-be-like-for-asian.html
======
tokenadult
At the end of his article he says he hopes he is proved wrong. I hope he is
wrong too, having Asian-Americans in my own immediate family. Part of the
possibility of that madness happening comes from idiotic governmental policies
that tend to divide the country into factions

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federalist_No._10>

instead of promoting national unity in regard to common humanity of all
inhabitants of the country.

------
mkramlich
The biggest potential military threat to the US in the future does appear to
be China. (IANAG: Though I am not a general, so take this with a grain of
salt.)

We've already fought, in some fashion, arguably, 2 wars with them (Korea and
Vietnam, though obviously they had a lesser role in the latter), they have
over 4 times the population, could field a gigantic field army, have massively
increased their industrial base, and we've become massively dependent on them
for their manufacturing, letting ours atrophy. (Which may decrease the chance
we'd start a war with them, but increases the chance it would hurt us if one
happened anyway.) And Taiwan is the most likely flashpoint to start a shooting
conflict since after 50+ years they still act like it's just a rebel province
(hilarious!).

So yeah, if that happens, I could see how there would be a risk of hostility
to Asian Americans. (Btw, I'm not a fan of that term, however, because Asia
includes large parts of Russia, it includes India, Iran, etc. and yet as
commonly used the term AA does not include people of those regions, which is
bizarre. Therefore I like the older, but somehow now un-P.C. term of Oriental,
because it more specifically refers to the culture cluster of
Jap/Chi/Kor/Thai/etc.) Plus, the governments of both countries will likely
continue to want a Big Boogeyman to scare their citizens with, and focus
aggression outward. The US and other countries have done it many times in the
past, and I see no reason why it won't continue to happen in the future,
unless some extreme change happens either to the nature of government, or the
average intelligence/education/gullability of people.

Also, given the topic, I'm curious as to whether this thread will devolve into
references to Hitler (bingo, too late!), or whether I'll get downmodded for
using the 'evil' word Oriental. :)

------
wavesplash
James, you're a good man, but try not to get being asian wrapped up in the
right wing agenda. Bigotry is generated by lack of exposure. If you want to
influence people, then get out in front of large numbers of people with a
positive message (think Bill Cosby and Barak Obama). You have to forgive those
that are ignorant - many of them come around with exposure (and sadly some
don't - but don't let them distract you).

Getting nervous and planning to run away is what rich wimps do when they don't
understand the power of influence they can wield to change things. I'm pretty
sure that's not your inner character.

------
msie
Seeing how easily the media and the public can get hysterical/manipulated over
anything I am frightened as well.

Fairly innocuous example: "Freedom" Fries.

------
4chan4ever
Frankly, I found this article a little insulting, and the comparison of the
USA to Germany prior to the Nazi movement completely out of line. The fears
the author voices may have been a real possibility 50 years ago, but the
author makes a load of assumptions here, real leaps:

1\. China and the U.S. will compete for resources 2. They'll compete in a
brutal way 3. This will sour "Americans" against ALL Asians 4. Racism and
genocide will result.

Give me a break. Well sure, and an asteroid might hit the planet tomorrow.
It's possible, but it's entirely unlikely.

